# أنا تعبت



## ابن الملثم (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ياجماعة ممكن احكلكم مأساتى.......
أنا خريج هندسة قسم اتصالات 2008 تقدير جيد
مشروعى UMTS Planning using matlab 7
أخدت كورسات:-

Mobile package (gsm-gprs-umts)
umts physical layer
ccna
n+
a+
matlab 7
ادربت فى مصنع بهجت
ادربت فى مصنع الاميرية تبع وزارة الصناعة(كنترول)
اخدت منحة فى المعهد القومى للاتصالات
أخدت تدريب فى شركة alcatel-lucent فى القرية الذكية
ميكروكنترولر atmel 8051
,,,,,,,,, وبالرغم من كدة مش لاقى شغل.......
ممكن ياجماعة حد يقلى اعمل اية ,,,,,

وشكرا


----------



## amirengineer (24 نوفمبر 2010)

إستعن بالله ولا تعجز.......و ركز فالمجال الذي تحبه و لا تشتت نفسك في عدة مجالات لأنك لن تتخصص في أي مجال منهم في هذه الحاله.


----------



## * AishA * (27 نوفمبر 2010)

خلي الأمل بالله كبير... والله يوفقك


----------



## atwj_1010 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ابدا بمكتب صغير واعمل كموضف حاسبه او اي شيء بهذه الطريقه تكون علاقات وتحصل على عمل - العمل ياتي بالحركه والعلاقات مو بالكورسات الله يرضه عليك اعمل لا تستكن حتى لو سائق تاكسي ومن ثم تقدم خطوه خطوه


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم لا تيأس وتوكل على الله و انته شتت نفسك ومشيت بميدأ اخد كورسات اشتغل والمبدأ ده مبقش ينفع دلوقتى خاصة فى مصر فنصيحتى لك ان تركز فى احد المجالات التالية مثلا الاتصالات (الموبيل) وتدرس الكورسات الخاص بيه لكن المرة دى مش بفلوس هتقولى ازاى هقوللك من على النت . نزل كورسات من منتدى زى منتدانا الغالى ده او عالم الالكترون او اى منتدى هندسى متخصص وحمل كتب وتعلم منها وبعد ذللك سوف ينتج من كل ذللك خبرة كبيرة بعدها تقدر تروح شركات الاتصالات وتعمل انترفيو فى اكتر من شركة والله الموفق .اما از اختار مجال الشبكات فعليك فالبداية بداراسة n+ ثم ccna وبعدين ccnp وهكذا هتقولى ازاى هقوللك خش على موقع او منتدى عرب هارد وير وخش على منتدى الشهادات العلمية وتعرف كل حاجة هناك وبرده ببلاش نزل من على النت هوده المجهود بس وكمان هتلاقى فيديوهات شرح بالعربى . از اختارت مجال الميكروكنترول فعليك بقراءة كتب عنه والتعلم . اخيرا سامحنى للاطالة واعلم انك لست وحدك فهذه المشكلة مشكلة كثير من الخرجين فخلاصة كلامى ان تحدد المجال الذى تريد ان تعمل به وتتعلمه عن طريق الكورسات اوالكتب ومن النت ولا تشترى شئ بعد الان وبعد ذللك توكل على الله وقدم نفسك للشركات وسوف ترى نفسك يوم ذللك مختلفا عما كنت وعن الاخرين.​


----------



## HSPA (1 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله اخي ابن الملثم ولو تبغي نصحتي اتبع كلام الاخ عماد ركز في اتجاه محدد
طبعا اهم شي التركيز في اتجاه محدد
واسال الله ان تجد مايسرك


----------



## ابن الملثم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا ياجماعة على كل واحد ادانى نصيحة
وبجد .......... شكرا
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## م. مكسيم العواد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله هو الرزاق و الكريم*

أخي ابن الملثم: هذه هي حال المهندسين المتخرجين الجدد.
الله يعين كل عبد , و لكن الرزاق هو الله تعالى, فتوكل على الله تعالى , و لا تيأس .
أتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## سامى على لطفى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*بص يا بن الملثم
أولا استعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
توكل على الله
ثم شفلك عضو مجلس شعب يجبلك تأشيرة فى المصرية للاتصالات
أخوك سبقك

وشكرا


بس يخسارة معدش اخوان فى مجلس الشعب*


----------



## khaled elex (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الباشمهندس ابن الملثم ممكن ترسل لي البريد الالكتروني بتاعك ان شاء الله ربي يوفقك وخلي املك بالله كبير


----------



## ابن الملثم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*شعور طيب*

والله ياجماعة أنا بجد شاكر ليكم جميعا على رددكم الجميلة دى
واللى بحس منها انى مش وحدى فى العالم دة ,
وبالنسبة للاخ اللى كان عايز ايميلى 
h2003_22000ياهو


----------



## ابن الملثم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

h2003_22000ياهو


----------

